# Any interest in a pipe tobacco pass?



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Not really sure if this is the right place or if it should be in the wtt/wts section, but...

Would anyone be interested in a pipe tobacco pass? A selection of baccys travels person to person and they take what they would like to try and replace with other baccys.

If there is interest I'll try to hammer out actual details / rules for the pass. But I was thinking no less than 1 Oz samples or so and as big of a variety as I can put together to start.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Sounds like it could be fun if we get 10 or so people involved!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

That definitely sounds like fun. I'd get in on one.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm in. Chris, if you need some help with baccy's, let me know.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

owaindav said:


> I'm in. Chris, if you need some help with baccy's, let me know.


That's awesome to know. Hopefully enough people are interested in this to make it work good.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

It should be that everyone takes 2-3 bowls worth of everything, then adds an ounce of their own. Or something. 

continues on until the world ends.

I don't know.

So whoever starts it up gets plenty screwed until it makes it back to them, then they get to try A LOT of stuff.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

I'm down with this. Lemme know what you need from my end.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

User Name said:


> It should be that everyone takes 2-3 bowls worth of everything, then adds an ounce of their own. Or something.
> 
> continues on until the world ends.


Hmmm...assuming large bowls, that's about a half an ounce weight gain per pass. By the end of the world...oh wait, that's 2012, right? Never mind, it shouldn't get all that heavy in a mere few months.

In any case, if we can work out the logistics, sounds like a really interesting idea! :tu


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

half an ounce for 2 bowls?

wow Jim, you pack em in hard


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

What I am thinking is we can work it similar to the Cigar Passes.

Chris will start the package with say 10-20 samples and then the next person takes and puts an equal amount of baccy into the pass. Say enough for 2-3 bowls will be taken and 2-3 bowls put back of something else. Give each participant a max of 5 samples to take/put and it should be fairly straight forward from there.....just an idea.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> What I am thinking is we can work it similar to the Cigar Passes.
> 
> Chris will start the package with say 10-20 samples and then the next person takes and puts an equal amount of baccy into the pass. Say enough for 2-3 bowls will be taken and 2-3 bowls put back of something else. Give each participant a max of 5 samples to take/put and it should be fairly straight forward from there.....just an idea.


Pretty much what I was thinking. I was thinking 1oz samples, but we could go with 1/2 oz as well; I'd rather have whole samples swapped in & out to keep things clean, not taking 2-3 bowls from a bag and leaving just a bit.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Yea you would put in what you take out. So there really would be no weight gain. Keeping it at an even $ amount when you ship it. So if you took out an ounce you put in an ounce etc. Or something, The idea sounds neat!


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> Pretty much what I was thinking. I was thinking 1oz samples, but we could go with 1/2 oz as well; I'd rather have whole samples swapped in & out to keep things clean, not taking 2-3 bowls from a bag and leaving just a bit.


A good idea, in theory. But I'm going to find it mighty hard to not "sneak a taste" of some baccy I've been meaning to try when there's a ton of blends that I haven't tried yet.

It's much easier with cigars.

Just saying.

Perhaps my lack of willpower makes me unfit for this pass

:hurt:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

User Name said:


> half an ounce for 2 bowls?
> 
> wow Jim, you pack em in hard


Well, I was thinking three 5 gram Mario Grandi bowls or the like. I'd use about 5 grams for all three bowls, personally.

Maybe something like 10 half ounce samples to start. Smoke no more than two bowls from any sample but smoke a total of half an ounce (6-7 bowls?) from all samples combined. Replace with half an ounce of something different and pass. Bags will run out at about the same pace as replenishment. This would mean you could sample more than half of what was being passed around at one bowl a pop or only three or four of them at two bowls each.

Just casting around for ideas...


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Lets say I start it with 20 1/2 oz packs of baccy. I ship it to the first on the list. They take, say 5 different tobaccos, and replace them 5 other tobaccos. 1/2 ox packs to replace the first ones. This continues as it goes person to person. It should always have at least 20 packs when it gets to the next person.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> It should always have at least 20 packs when it gets to the next person.


Each recipient will need an independent accountant, say a 6 year old child, to verify the math. With the arithmetic skills typically on display here, that could easily wind up being well into the hundreds of samples within a few weeks.

Actually, taking some full samples and replacing them with something equivalent seems like a great plan! Sort of like a movable trading party! I think we have to make the rule that only 20 samples get passed along though or it will get strange with this crowd.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Each recipient will need an independent accountant, say a 6 year old child, to verify the math. With the arithmetic skills typically on display here, that could easily wind up being well into the hundreds of samples within a few weeks.
> 
> Actually, taking some full samples and replacing them with something equivalent seems like a great plan! Sort of like a movable trading party! I think we have to make the rule that only 20 samples get passed along though or it will get strange with this crowd.


Tagalongs are OK!

At the end, if there are more than 20 packs left we can figure out something fun to do with them. Bomb a noob or select a participant from the pass to win them or I can smoke them.


----------



## gpearson (Jun 1, 2010)

I like the sound of this - could be a lot of fun


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Im in and I have full intentions of making it heavy.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Just use smaller baggies and make everything 1/2 oz samples. Just take a bag and put a bag. 

Of course with Puff no one knows how to add so we will probably wind up with 30+ bags in the end...not a problem at all in my book


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Just use smaller baggies and make everything 1/2 oz samples. Just take a bag and put a bag.
> 
> Of course with Puff no one knows how to add so we will probably wind up with 30+ bags in the end...not a problem at all in my book


Whatev,

Can't be as heavy as a tupperware full of 30+ cigars, so I don't see any issues.:new_all_coholic:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

User Name said:


> half an ounce for 2 bowls?
> 
> wow Jim, you pack em in hard


Wow, no kidding!



Max_Power said:


> Lets say I start it with 20 1/2 oz packs of baccy. I ship it to the first on the list. They take, say 5 different tobaccos, and replace them 5 other tobaccos. 1/2 ox packs to replace the first ones. This continues as it goes person to person. It should always have at least 20 packs when it gets to the next person.





Rock31 said:


> Just use smaller baggies and make everything 1/2 oz samples. Just take a bag and put a bag.
> 
> Of course with Puff no one knows how to add so we will probably wind up with 30+ bags in the end...not a problem at all in my book


That sounds like a good idea. Is there going to be a minimum take/put or just the maximum? I'd say something about putting samples that've been sitting and have dried out but I'm sure nobody here would do that. (Unless it was a tagalong......)


----------



## FlimFlammery (Feb 25, 2011)

You could include a list for each person to write down their take outs and add ins, that way you know who to thank for fowling the whole lot with some Ennerdale :lol:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *User Name*
> _half an ounce for 2 bowls?
> 
> wow Jim, you pack em in hard :smile:_






owaindav said:


> Wow, no kidding!


Wait a minute! WAIT JUST A MINUTE!! I explained all that, Mario Grandi bowls and all. I am the lightest packer on the planet! I'm looking for a place on the international space station so that gravity doesn't mash my tobacco into a wad and I can enjoy a properly unpacked bowl! I'm even working on helium infused tobacco that floats in the chamber.

I was making allowance for all you 3-stage packing weirdos and your GIANT $500 freehands. Who the hell knows HOW much tobacco you guys can cram into a bowl. sheesh.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Maybe something like 10 half ounce samples to start. Smoke no more than two bowls from any sample but smoke a total of half an ounce (6-7 bowls?) from all samples combined. Replace with half an ounce of something different and pass. Bags will run out at about the same pace as replenishment. This would mean you could sample more than half of what was being passed around at one bowl a pop or only three or four of them at two bowls each.
> 
> Just casting around for ideas...


Chris's plan would certainly keep things fresh, but I'm liking Jim's idea a bit better than the take a bag/leave a bag. More than one person should have the benefit of enjoying a particular blend.

I don't care either way, just looking for a way to keep the people further down the list from getting a box of "leavings".

Particularly like the idea of including a listing in the box. That way, each person could put their initials next to the blend they pulled a bowl from. Each 1/2 oz should be good for 4-5 bowls. Part of the fun will be to see what each other HAS smoked and what they provided.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm betting some of you guys smoke these things. How fair is that? I take a 1 gram pinch and PACK it in a cob and you guys dump a bag or two in there and think nothing of it!

Welcome to Boswells


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Would love to participate in something like this but my stock of notable tobacco is noobtastically low. If you guys end up with a few ounces extra of something really interesting please send a bit my way. :biggrin1:


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Personally I would like to see it as a bowl style samplers. Also if you see a baggie that needs a refill you just add to it if you have that type. Puff math will prefail on this pass and lets try to alternate who it goes too. A heavy hitter than a newbie than a heavy hitter. So lets get this thing started.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I am in!
I personally like the idea of 1 oz baggies, being taken and replaced with something else of an equal value. For instance no switch of Stonehaven for Captain Black. That way people further along in the pass will still have hard to find tobacco to try.
This is going to be fun, good idea Chris!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Zfog said:


> I am in!
> I personally like the idea of 1 oz baggies, being taken and replaced with something else of an equal value. For instance no switch of Stonehaven for Captain Black. That way people further along in the pass will still have hard to find tobacco to try.
> This is going to be fun, good idea Chris!


Totally. Swaps will have to be submitted first and approved. HTF tobaccos must be replaced by other similarly tough to get tobaccos so that no lopsided trades like the one afore mentioned occur.

Glad you like the idea, I may need your help this weekend to get a good starting collection for the pass ready.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Totally. Swaps will have to be submitted first and approved. HTF tobaccos must be replaced by other similarly tough to get tobaccos so that no lopsided trades like the one afore mentioned occur.
> 
> Glad you like the idea, I may need your help this weekend to get a good starting collection for the pass ready.


Just check the cellar out and let meknow so I can get it all packed up! We will have to do some sampling at the sametime! haha


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Here's my cellar if you need some help. Most of this I should have at least half an ounce of.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Firedawg said:


> I have full intentions of making it heavy.


With this crowd, it'll get interesting fast. I have a tagalong or two planned possibly. Maybe a flat rate box? :rofl:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

owaindav said:


> Here's my cellar if you need some help. Most of this I should have at least half an ounce of.


I don't see it Dave, thanks for the help.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

i think the best would be just a box you can reseal/re-address and ship it 1st class... no need spending $6 on 3 bowl of tobacco..


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Zfog said:


> I don't see it Dave, thanks for the help.


The reason you don't see it is because I'm an idiot! :new_all_coholic:

Tobacco Cellar owaindav

Helps if you actually press Ctrl-V instead of just thinking about it.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

owaindav said:


> The reason you don't see it is because I'm an idiot! :new_all_coholic:
> 
> Tobacco Cellar owaindav
> 
> Helps if you actually press Ctrl-V instead of just thinking about it.


rotfl, smoke another one brother! :roll:


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

Ok this sounds like it could be fun. Take a bag leave a bag with five baggies being the max and two being the minimun is what I think might work best. What if I live in Canada could I participate.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

It looks like there will be enough interest, so I will come up with the rules & regulations for the pass and start a new thread for the sign up & actual pass. I'm thinking half Oz packs, that's 14 grams, about 1/4 of a tin. Everybody owns a postal scale, right?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Gio, what we do sometimes on the cigar side for non-us brothers is place them at the end of the pass and just send the tobacco you want and then you send the tobacco to replace it, this way the shipping is lower....totally up to you guys though.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> It looks like there will be enough interest, so I will come up with the rules & regulations for the pass and start a new thread for the sign up & actual pass. I'm thinking half Oz packs, that's 14 grams, about 1/4 of a tin. Everybody owns a postal scale, right?


A postal scale..... is that what they call them these days. lol


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't have a huge cellar yet, but I'd love to participate if there's still room. Sounds like a blast!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd like to mention something about a packing problem we face with so many samples. I've ordered bulk from about five different places at this point and notice they make no effort to isolate the bags, placing a heavy Latakia right next to a sweet Virginia or the baggie of Ennerdale Flake right in the middle of the pack of six different G&H flakes. Another order had a cherry blend I was going to give a go (I just do not like cherry tobacco) -- nestling in with the East Carolina Ribbon? 

I'd like to suggest that some things need to be wrapped in aluminum foil or something, especially since they will spend a lot of time together, much more than they would in a single trade. Even my rude pallet would rather FVF not taste like Nightcap. Adding a "solitary confinement" option frees us from certain restrictions that might prevail otherwise. Some people would actually like to try Ennerdale, for example, but who would dare put a baggie in a box with Ranier Long Golden Flake? (Other than an online tobacco store.)


----------



## FlimFlammery (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you think putting the individual bags in some empty resealable tins with plastic lids (like those McClelland or Pease come in) work? It would add to the shipping no doubt, since you'll need a bigger box to hold them and the tins themselves will add weight.


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

I would be interested in getting in on this and have a good cellar to pick from.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

freestoke said:


> I'd like to mention something about a packing problem we face with so many samples. I've ordered bulk from about five different places at this point and notice they make no effort to isolate the bags, placing a heavy Latakia right next to a sweet Virginia or the baggie of Ennerdale Flake right in the middle of the pack of six different G&H flakes. Another order had a cherry blend I was going to give a go (I just do not like cherry tobacco) -- nestling in with the East Carolina Ribbon?
> 
> I'd like to suggest that some things need to be wrapped in aluminum foil or something, especially since they will spend a lot of time together, much more than they would in a single trade. Even my rude pallet would rather FVF not taste like Nightcap. Adding a "solitary confinement" option frees us from certain restrictions that might prevail otherwise. Some people would actually like to try Ennerdale, for example, but who would dare put a baggie in a box with Ranier Long Golden Flake? (Other than an online tobacco store.)


Wonder if double ziplocking would help eliminate that. I've noticed that when I get a bunch of samples from someone they all smell the same at first but when I let them sit for a while seperated, they start to slowly go back to what they were supposed to smell like.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Just a thought...but "freezer bag" ziplock bags are significantly thicker than "storage bag" ziplock bags. Ziplock brand bags seem more robust than no-name-generic ones, as well. Maybe using better bags would help? The best ziplock bags we can find, and then double bagging them as well like Dave suggested might just take care of the problem.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> Just a thought...but "freezer bag" ziplock bags are significantly thicker than "storage bag" ziplock bags. Ziplock brand bags seem more robust than no-name-generic ones, as well. Maybe using better bags would help? The best ziplock bags we can find, and then double bagging them as well like Dave suggested might just take care of the problem.


Yeah. That should get the job done, especially if the Piper in Possession (PiP) takes them all out while he has them. Pretty much alleviates the weight/size problem, too.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Did this die off?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Chris may have been distracted by cigars for a bit LOL!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Count me in. I don't have a postal scale so I'll have to use "Puff math". :biggrin:


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Count me in and don't let this die.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Semper excelsior!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm still a noob here but I'm in!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Someone call Chris and wake his a$$ up! Let's get this going again.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm going to have to bow out of this one. Got too much going on.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> Just a thought...but "freezer bag" ziplock bags are significantly thicker than "storage bag" ziplock bags. Ziplock brand bags seem more robust than no-name-generic ones, as well. Maybe using better bags would help? The best ziplock bags we can find, and then double bagging them as well like Dave suggested might just take care of the problem.


The last time I ran into shipping both Englishes and VA's in a single box I just said screw it and packed the Englishes into a mason jar, shipped it with the box. An 8oz mason jar weighs ~200 grams, so slightly more than 7 oz. to a shipment weight, which isn't a huge impact on a box full. I suppose if it turned out Lat heavy we could swap up to a 16 oz. jar. Eliminates the ghost issue completely.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Someone call Chris and wake his a$$ up! Let's get this going again.


I sent a PM to Chris and he's been fairly busy with Life lately. He's cool with me trying to resurrect this since he's unable to at this time.

Once I figure out the shipping logistics I'll try to get this pass started and get a list going.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I'll jump in on this also.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

I have been in on alot of box passes and have not noticed much flavor mixing. If using priority mail the box will only be closed up for a few days at a time. I think double zip locks would be fine as has been done in the past and stuff in tins just leave it. We have started these out with 2oz samples or a tins that way you can sample things if you take bulk you can put bulk back take a tin put a tin back of equal quality. Oh and count me in.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Whatever, I'll give it go. :tu


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I am still good to go! Let's do it.


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Can I get in on this? I haven't been around in a while but I picked up my pipes again recently and would be interested in joining in.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I think there's interest, someone just needs to organize it. I don't know enough about tobacco or else I would...


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Blue_2 said:


> I sent a PM to Chris and he's been fairly busy with Life lately. He's cool with me trying to resurrect this since he's unable to at this time.
> 
> Once I figure out the shipping logistics I'll try to get this pass started and get a list going.





Evonnida said:


> I think there's interest, someone just needs to organize it. I don't know enough about tobacco or else I would...


I believe Dan's planning on getting it up & running. If he decides not to, I'll start it up.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

It's definitely in the works. I just got off two weeks for night shifts, so I hope to have it all together soon.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

If you need any "extra" baccy to get things started, just let me know :wink:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks Dan!


----------

